# New Orleans?



## thpeyton (Jun 25, 2006)

Anybody out there? Any good rides in the city I should know about? Any good police stories?

<img src="https://static.flickr.com/54/172681833_d3eaed7db7.jpg" width="220" height="300" alt="The New Police" />


----------



## wrxdonkey (Jun 29, 2006)

hahah, I cross that median for lunch daily. 

I'm here, dunno about interesting rides, I got my bike about 11 days ago, and I've got a lot more weight to burn. Gained way too much after Katrina, but I've put in about 70 miles since I bought the bike, and I enjoy the hell out of it.

I'd recommend that you call an LBS and ask them about the good rides. I've been riding near my house since I have no rack on which to transport the bike, but I know a lot of folks ride in City Park.


----------



## nepbug (Jun 6, 2006)

I've traveled down to NO a lot in the last year. I've been able to rent a road bike a couple of times, I usually hit up the St. Tammany Trace in the Slidell area or City Park or along the Mississippi. 

Renting can be expensive I've got to keep my eye out for a cheap beater I can buy when I'm down there.


----------



## Muldoon54 (Feb 12, 2005)

I live about 45 miles southwest of N.O. and we have some pretty good rides here. And we don't have near the traffic like the northshore. Let me know and I'll be glad to show you our club rides.


----------



## buccwwylld (Jan 31, 2006)

hit the levee start in destrahan ride to city park and back about 48 miles i do it often in the
summertime


----------

